# Hi, I'm the new guy



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

Greetings from Virginia,

About to retire from my second career (first was a 31 year military career) and am heading back down to my home town of Pensacola to move back into a home I own there. Began fly fishing at a young age and continued into my mid-20s. Let myself get too busy with life and put it down for many, many years. Began again a few years ago and have been fly fishing (and tying) in most of my free time. All freshwater - trout, bass, shad (and other anadromous fish). Looking forward to continuing when I return to Florida. Don't have a boat (but am thinking about a kayak) so will start fishing off the beach/shore lines. I have a few gear questions.

1. I have single handed rods in sizes 3wt through 9wt. What line weights are most common for you folks fishing in salt water from the beach/shore?

2. Fishing from beach/shore, what line types are recommended. Floating? Intermediate? Sink tip? Full sink?

3. Been thinking hard about a two handed rig to increase cast distance from shore. A switch rod setup looks to be a good way to go and I've seen some mention of them here on the boards. Is a 11' 7wt sufficient? What lines set ups are recommended for switch rods? 

Many thanks for the help.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there,

Answer to qs
1. #8 - 9 would be the way to go with corrsponding line weights. 
2. I mostly use floating lines (long leader and a heavy fly will get down) and intermediate clear when chasing False Albacore from the beach. I do not like to cast sink tip lines so I would go full sink if I were to use one.
3. The Switch rod you mention is eminently sufficient. If using a switch rod from the shore do not use Spey lines. Best way to go is to use a shooting head type of line (Rio Outbound Short is one). Now remember that for your #7 Switch rod you go 2-3 sizes up if you use an overhead line. The reason that the Spey casts work poorly in the salt has to do with difficulties with the anchors. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welcome home! and to the PFF!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome back to Florida....I think? I'm from VA and sometimes wish to go back!!! Can't help much on fly fishing. I have a 9wt and do heavy stuff but clueless on line selection fer smaller stuff/distance like you refer to.


----------

